# Incredible Answer To Prayer!



## smokey30725 (Nov 4, 2015)

I want to publicly thank the Lord for answering a prayer request. A friend of ours has battled lung cancer for quite some time and had been suffering quite badly lately and had been told by his doctors that his time was measured in months, if not weeks. He is a child of God and the last time I saw him he was in such good spirits and had resigned himself to the fact that he was going home soon. Well, he went to his doctor yesterday and they couldn't find ANYTHING wrong with him!!!!!! His lung function was perfect and his oxygen levels were at 98% capacity!!! I want to thank my God for answered prayers and keeping a man around for his family for what his doctors said "for several more years"! He is still at work folks and all we have to do is ask in His name and expect a victory!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow !!!! awesome news ....


----------



## DSGB (Nov 4, 2015)

That's amazing! God is good!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 4, 2015)

Praise the Lord for he is great, he is the almighty doctor. Love to see stuff like this


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 4, 2015)

Great news!!!! God is great!!


----------



## riverbank (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2015)

smokey,

I have read a lot of various posts today BUT your post here is by far the very BEST ONE.

GOD is indeed GREAT to all of us that BELIEVE and TRUST in HIM.

This is surely wonderful news for your friend and all of his loved one.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 4, 2015)

Prayers do get answered.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank the Good Lord!

Great story, wish we could hear more like this one.


----------



## NUTT (Nov 4, 2015)

Praise God!!!


----------



## RNC (Nov 4, 2015)

Glory to God !!!


----------



## Timberchicken (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow. God is awesome!


----------



## CAL90 (Nov 5, 2015)

Very awesome


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2015)

That is Awesome. We serve a Great God!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 9, 2015)

Amen


----------



## Headshot (Nov 9, 2015)

Praise God.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 25, 2015)

and to think there are people who say there is no God. PTL!!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 21, 2015)

speedcop said:


> and to think there are people who say there is no God. PTL!!



Amen! Praise God!


----------



## jlr (Dec 24, 2015)

God is good.


----------

